# One Thing About You?



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

This week's topic comes from our moderator Lauri & the Gang. She wants to know;



> What one thing would your dog change about YOU


And I'll add to that "why?"


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think they would change that I dont work from home. They hate when I leave for work.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That I don't like being bitten


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Stosh said:


> That I don't like being bitten


And "why" would they change this about you?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi would like me to be more higher energy so I could keep up with her


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Mine would want me to be less food aggressive . . .


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh doesn't bite hard but he likes to put his teeth on me when he wants me all to himself and I'm doing something else. So I guess what he would really like to change about me is that I'm not at his disposal whenever he wants.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I think my fur kids would say more lenient because I am always watching them like a hawk that way they could get away with more things.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

If they could they would have 100% of my time devoted to them!


----------



## kaiapup (Jul 1, 2005)

Mine would wish that I could throw a frisbee 24 hours a day.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Shadow would change the fact that I like her to walk to the park, when really she wants to be driven to the park!!!!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

If he could talk, he would say...

"I love the girl and she is really swell, but I wish she would play ball more. I mean, we play ball only about 5 times a day. That just isn't enough. Sometimes I try to tell her by putting the ball on her lap but she just says 'Ew, Bison! That is all slobbery'. Well, duh, what good is a ball if it doesn't have a little slobber on it!"


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> Mine would want me to be less food aggressive . . .


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

kaiapup said:


> Mine would wish that I could throw a frisbee 24 hours a day.


Ditto!


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

need patience with my little ankle biter!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Mine would wish that my computer didn't exist so they could be in my lap more often (written as I remove 87# Donovan from my lap).


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Deuce would want me to be OK with chewing the laptop cord because he's sure trying hard, LOL.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

My first dog changed my view of life. Ever since then, all my other dogs have reminded me of that view. The reason why is because dogs are usually happy, no matter what. You can step on their tail and they'll yelp for a moment, but that doesn't take their happiness away and they don't stop following you. They love you and even forget the fact that you stepped on their tail. My last dog would just lay there, sleeping soundly. I sorta envy the fact that it's so easy for a dog to be happy.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Rosa wishes I didn't make her wear her orange vest for our walks. She really hates it for some reason, her whole demeanor changes when it goes on.

Niko wishes I would let him chase animals. Really, really wishes. Also the cats. 

Both of them wish that they never had to go in the truck ever. Rosa especially wants me to invent a teleporter so she can be instantly at Grandma's house without the icky, puke-making car ride to go through.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Blitz would wish that everywhere I went allowed dogs, eveytime she see's me getting ready and getting her leash is not a part of the process she goes out in the garage and waits by my car door as if to say PLLLLEASE MOM...Im sure the grocery store won't mind if you bring a 34lb puppy down the isles!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Indy and Frank would want me to stop being upset over the fact that they like to play tug of war with the bath towels and they're even smart enough to pull one off the shelf now. they think its' great fun.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm horrible at seeing things the dog would see them, so training takes way more effort for me than a regular person. i'm really slow at putting what the obedience instructor says and connect it to how i should teach skylar, even step by step. But i try hard and we get there eventually.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

In the words of Stark, "SQUIRREL! Oh, hey guys... one thing I would change about my.... SQUIRREL! GOTTA GET IT!!! NOW!!! .. oh, sorry... one thing I would change about my Mom is that she would allow me to chase... SQUIRREL!!! WHERE DID IT GO? DID YOU SEE IT? THIS WAY? NO? THAT WAY? SQUIRREL, GOTTA GET THE SQUIRREL!!! Wait... What was I saying? Oh, yes, I remember; the one thing I wish I could change about my Mom is for her to allow me to chase SQUIRRELS!!!"


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

:rofl: Elizabeth, that's hilarious!

The one thing that my boy would change about me would have to be not letting him pounce on the skin kids like he wants to. "but Mom, they were running!!"


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Mine would want me to be less food aggressive . . .


LOL, good one!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Okay....

Riley says "I would change how much mom feeds me. She and the vet both say i'm fat and need to lose some weight but i think i need to eat more!! How can i NOT want more when the food is soooooo good and i'm not allowed to go for walks right now because of deer season. May as well eat right?! I can lose the flub and be sleek and doggie attractive come spring!"

Shelby says,"I would change the fact mom makes me wear a diaper when i'm in heat and doesnt allow me to lay on her pillows. She gets to lay on them, why cant i?!"

Shasta says,"I would change the fact that mom insists i stop being a PITA about food. Apparently i was a little angry when she removed my food bowl from me the other night so now she's decided i'm not allowed to act that way again. It was only once!!!! I dont like the leave it command when it comes to food but i dont like being in trouble more so i guess i'll have to behave.... but i would change that. I should be allowed to be as obnoxious as i want right?"

Me... my dogs would get away with murder if they could. They would change the fact i dont let them. They're convinced they arent allowed to have any fun.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Ozzy would want me to feed him raw for every meal. He hates when I go from raw for breakfast to kibble for dinner. LOL He sits there and looks at it for a second and goes, "This sucks compared to breakfast!"


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

My dogs would both say, "The woman needs to let us chew on shoes. Small human kid shoes, bigger man and woman shoes, leather, rubber, nylon mesh. . .how can she not understand these are the best dog toys ever?!!"


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

They would change that I could walk & walk & walk & walk with them, they love their walks but 30 to 45 mins is just not enough for them, but momma here has had enough, _I've always had problems with my feet & back which has always been a problem when I walk and now my knees are also giving me problems._


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

My dog would change the fact that I stopped letting her sleep next to me in the bedroom about a week ago COS MY **** WIFE MADE ME!! *superdupercryingemoticonhere*


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

He would want me to quit work and hang with him all day...


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

They would add more time and more energy to my life.


----------



## JessWelsch (Oct 2, 2010)

Jordan would change the fact that I dont let her out of the kennel when she wakes up at 5am... so that her 30 some # body can end up on top of me in bed.... I make her calm back down and chew on chew toys for another 2 hours till ive decided she is getting too restless! : ) But boy does she love to cuddle after I get up in the morning! She will spend a half hour before wanting breakfast on my lap getting her head petted and told about my dreams!! : )


-Jess


----------



## Cherry314 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Face Sugar*

Mine would love it if I would let them lick my face. (yucky)


----------



## LincolnGSD (Oct 19, 2010)

*Where's the beef?*

Mine would ask for a pound of raw steak every night. He can already write it in drool.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Masi would like me to be more higher energy so I could keep up with her


Same here. When I flop down on the lawnchair huffing & puffing, he runs over and looks at me like "get up lazy bones! we're not done here"


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Vinnie said:


> This week's topic comes from our moderator Lauri & the Gang. She wants to know;
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll add to that "why?"


 
cool thread


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo wishes just once I'd let him catch a cat because he thinks they taste like chicken.


----------

